# Neue Stippe muss her



## Namenloser (8. September 2011)

Wie der Tietel schon sagt ich bräucht ne neue länger und LEICHTER als mein 22Jahre altes Ding.#a

Also so neun meter wären nicht verkehrt meine Finanzen sagen mehr wie 150€ sind nicht drinn.#c

Hat wer nen Guten Tipp auf lange oder sollt ich besser noch nen Monat sparen?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (8. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Moin

Wenn du schlau bist,wartest du lieber 2-3-4 Monate und gibst um die 300-500€ aus,da sollte dann was gutes drin sein.

Und nimmst gleich ne 13meter Pole,die kann man auch auf 7m oder 9m oder 11m oder 5m fischen (Steckrute).

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222220

Aber lese mal hier die Pole tipps durch.


lg|wavey:


----------



## rokaroyal (22. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Kleiner tipp für einsteigersport.de  Browning first premium 752 kostet momentan 44 euro.das is ne steckrute mit 9,40m länge.könnte velleicht was für dich sein!


----------



## rokaroyal (22. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

angelsport.de


----------



## ChemieAdlershofer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Ich empfehle dir ebenfalls eine Kopfrute, aber doch bitte keine 13 Meter für den Anfang. Die Browning ist eine gute Wahl. Die verkraftet auch Fehler, die bei Anfängern gerne passieren. Und falls doch etwas passiert - Browning ist eine große Firma ich denke der Ersatzteile Support sollte gut laufen.
Ansonsten nur Ruten bis 11 Meter zum Anfang bitte auswählen.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Nenne einen guten Grund der gegen 13m spricht?
Für 100 Euro kann man auch gebrauchte 13m Ruten bekommen und die Vorteile sprechen normal für sich, da eine 13m Rute auf 11,5 oder auch 9-10m meist recht gut steht. Der nächste Vorteil ist das man sie eben bei Bedarf dann auch verlängern kann wenn es mal nötig ist. 
Von daher spricht normal alles für eine längere Rute die man dann kürzer fischt als für eine günstige 9m Rute die dann meist schlechter ist als die 13m. Nicht umsonst kostet die nur 44 Euro, da gibt es dann doch einige Unterschiede zu einer gebrauchte die sonst ein vielfaches kostet, sei es beim Gewicht oder bei der Stiffness.


----------



## cafabu (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Moinsen,
warum sol Namenloser mit 22 Jahren ein Anfänger sein? Er hat doch, zwar eine alte, eine Kopfrute.
Den Tipp mit einer Pole finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. In der Bucht gibt es schon für kleines Geld gebrauchte.
Carsten


----------



## Tricast (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Ich denke er hat eher eine alte Telestippe und keine Kopfrute und sucht auch wieder eine Telestippe. Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, Asche auf mein Haupt.
Aber vielleicht erklärt er ja mal genau was er sucht und was er damit anfangen will. Will er Lang-Lang angeln oder verkürzt; will er auch über Kopf werfen oder, oder, oder???

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ChemieAdlershofer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Entschuldigt mich, ich meine natürlich Anfänger im Kopfrutenangeln um genau zu sein. 
Was spricht dagegen? Der Umgang mit einer Kopfrute ist nicht einfach, sie brauch eine Menge Pflege, der Gummizug muss eingebaut werden, man brauch viel neues Zubehör - wie einen Abroller. Er möchte einen günstigen. Mit einer 13 Meter kommst du nicht günstig weg, denn du brauchst dazu gut und gerne 2-3 Kits. Und wenn man noch nie mit einer solchen Rute geangelt hat - kann leicht was schief gehen. Wär doch schade um das Geld.
Jedem das seine, aber ich persöhnlich bin auch von einer Tele auf einer etwas kürzeren Kopf umgestiegen und habe mir dann eine 14,50 geholt. Man hat einfach die Abläufe dann schon drinne - kann auch diese Rute dann schon ganz gut händeln, man ist geübt. Und mit 13 Meter fällt diese Übung sicher schwerer als mit 10-11.

Ich persönlich bin kein Fan, die letzten Teile abzustecken und Kürzer mit der Rute zu angeln.
Die Balance (die im Übrigen viel wichtier als das eigentliche Gewicht ist!) ist dann nicht mehr ideal, aber wie gesagt - jedem das seine.


----------



## Koalabaer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*



ChemieAdlershofer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin kein Fan, die letzten Teile abzustecken und Kürzer mit der Rute zu angeln.Die Balance (die im Übrigen viel wichtier als das eigentliche Gewicht ist!) ist dann nicht mehr ideal, aber wie gesagt - jedem das seine.



Dieser Logik kann ich schwer folgen.Ich angel doch dort wo der Fisch ist.
Ist die Scharkante etc. bei 9m wird natürlich abgesteckt.Auf das Balancegewicht wirkt es sich doch nur positiv aus.
Mit jedem abgesteckten Teil reduzierst du jenes Gegenhaltegewicht.
Sonst bräuchte man ja für jede Entfernung eine andere Rute. #c

Leider sind für wenig Geld keine neuen Kopfruten zu bekommen,welche ein ermüdungsfreies fischen in 13m ermöglichen.

Ich rate hier dringend zum Probehalten/sitzen vor dem Kauf.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ChemieAdlershofer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Ich besitze mehrere Ruten, hab eine 11m Milo, eine 9m Tele, 13m Milo - mit Verlängerung auf 14,50 wobei ich die selten nutze. 
Kann also bequem auf jeder Länge angeln.
Man weiß ja meist die Kanten in den Gewässer, wo man angelt.
Daher muss man auch nicht alle mitschleppen.

Achso und wenn du eine 13 Meter verkürzt, also auf z.B. 11m fischst, brauchst du ja zu jedem Teil eine passend Kappe hinten oder einen Expander der sich hinten anpasst.
Nur als Tipp, ich würde es nicht einfach 'hohl' lassen.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*



ChemieAdlershofer schrieb:


> Mit einer 13 Meter kommst du nicht günstig weg, denn du brauchst dazu gut und gerne 2-3 Kits.



Warum?
Wenn er bei einer 13m 2-3 Kits braucht, dann braucht er bei einer 9m Tele dann 2-3 Ruten? Sorry Deine Logik verstehe ich nicht und ich selber habe auch die ersten Schritte mit Ruten ohne extra Kit gemacht. Wozu sollte ich auch eines brauchen? Selbst meine Kollegen die mehrere Ruten mit mehreren Kits hatten und haben, selbst die haben sie normal nicht aufgebaut, warum auch. Wenn die Montage reißt kann man auch wechseln, man hat doch Zeit. Warum also braucht man bei einer 13m Rute mehrere Kits und bei einer 9m Rute dann auf einmal nicht mehr? Das verstehe ich so nicht. Wenn man mit Kits auf Sachen reagieren muss, so hat man das selbe Problem auch bei kürzeren Ruten.



ChemieAdlershofer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin kein Fan, die letzten Teile abzustecken und Kürzer mit der Rute zu angeln.
> Die Balance (die im Übrigen viel wichtier als das eigentliche Gewicht ist!) ist dann nicht mehr ideal, aber wie gesagt - jedem das seine.



Ich persönlich bin ein großer Fan davon da es das Balancegewicht, das ja recht wichtig ist, oft positiv verändert. Eine 13m Rute in dem Preissegment ist oft ohne das letzte Teil perfekt. Selbst bei einer Top Rute wie die Shimano Diaflash merkt man deutlich wieviel besser sie sich anfühlt wenn man von der 14m Rute die letzten 1-2 Teile weg läßt. Von daher kann ich Deine Aussage nicht teilen. Gerade bei den von Dir empfohlenen 9,50m Ruten habe ich schon vor 10-12 Jahren festgestellt dass das Balancegewicht bei voller Länge bescheiden war, ohne das letzte Teil aber ok. Was will man auch für 95 DM erwarten.


----------



## Bentham (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Wenn ich mal eine doofe (ich stippe selber gar nicht) Frage stellen darf: Was ist ein Kit und welche Funktion hat es?


----------



## Tricast (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Hallo Bentham, eine Stippe ist eine Rute ohne Ringe und Rolle wo die Schnur (Montage) direkt an der Rutenspitze angebunden wird. Es gibt zwei Arten von Stippen, 1. eine Telestippe (in den Längen von 1,5 meter bis 11 meter); wo die Schnur mit Pose (Montage) solang wie die Rute ist und eine sogenannte Kopfrute (9m bis 18m). Kopfruten sind keine Teleruten sondern werden gesteckt (die Teile sind so zwischen 1,5 und 1,9 meter lang und werden zur Spitze immer kürzer) und werden mit verkürzten Montagen gefischt. Die Schnur mit Pose ist nur so lang wie das Wasser tief ist plus ca. 1 meter. Wenn man jetzt einen Fisch am Haken hat schiebt man die Rute nach hinten und kann sie dann z.B. bei 4 meter auseinanderziehen. Mit diesem Teil wird dann der Fisch ausgedrillt und über den Unterfangkescher gezogen. Und eben diese ersten 4 oder 5 Teile der Spitze nennt man auch Kit. Was hat das für Vorteile? Wenn man mehre von diesen ersten Teilen hat, kann man auch mehrere Montagen aufbauen; z.B. mit unterschiedlichen Posen. Wenn ich jetz wechseln will brauche ich nicht die ganze Rute umbauen, sondern ziehe die die z.B. ersten 4 Teile ab und stecke die anderen 4 Teile mit einer anderen Montage auf und kann schon wieder angeln.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brassenwilli (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*



Bentham schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal eine doofe (ich stippe selber gar nicht) Frage stellen darf: Was ist ein Kit und welche Funktion hat es?



Es gibt keine doofen Fragen, es gibt immer nur fehlende Antworten*g*
Spaß beiseite dann will ich mal versuchen die fehlenden Antworten zu liefern.

Mit "Kit" werden die ersten 2 bis 5 Teile einer "Pole / Kopfrute" bezeichnet.
2 bis 5 Teile aus dem einfachen Grund da es 2/1er // 3/1er // 4/1er und 5/1er Kits gibt
Die Bezeichnung 2/1er wird in der Regel für die Power/Cuppingkits verwendet die Kits haben eine Länge von ca. 2,70 bis 3,20 m
Die Bezeichnung 3/1er Kit steht für die ersten 3 Teile einer "Pole" die Länge der Kits variiert auch zwischen 2,70 m und 3,20 m
Mit 4/1er oder 5/1er Kit werden die ersten 4 oder 5 Teile einer "Pole" bezeichnet. Länge bei den 4/1er Kits ca. 4,30 m bis 4,70 m und bei den 5/1er Kits ca. 5,90 m bis 6,20 m
Die Längenangaben sind abhängig von Hersteller und Rute.

Je nach Wassertiefe werden die Kits mit der optimalen Länge aufgebaut und mit entsprechenden Montagen (Schnur, Pose, Blei usw.) versehen.
Für einen Einsatz im Stillwasser werden in der Regel nahezu identische Montagen (z.B. gleiche Pose aber verschiedene Gewichte) verwendet um schnell auf Abrisse oder ähnliches reagieren zu können, man muss dann nicht die ganze Montage neu bauen.
Für einen Einsatz in Fließwasser und in Kanälen werden für die wechselnden Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten unterschiedliche Posen mit verschiedenen Formen und Gewichten montiert (z.B. Lutscherposen, typische Strömungsposen usw.) um auch hier schnell auf die sich ändernden Situationen reagieren zu können.

Noch ein paar Worte zum eigentlichen Thema

Auch wenn die heutigen Pole/Kopfruten noch als Stipprute bezeichnet werden so besteht zwischen den Ruten der alten Generation und den aktuellen Modellen ein großer Unterschied, bei den Modellen der alten Generation war es je nach Hersteller und dan des flexiblen Materials ohne Probleme möglich die Ruten auch als sogenannte LangLang-Ruten (Überkopfwurf) ein zu setzen ohne gleich einen Bruch zu riskieren, bei den Ruten der heutigen Generation ist das nicht mehr möglich, es sei denn sie sind expliziet für die LangLang-Angelei ausgelegt.

Die "Poles" der heutigen Generation sind, im Vergleich zu den Ruten der alten Genration, deutlich steifer und dadurch entsprechned schneller und würden den Überkopfwurf in 8 von 10 Fällen unweigerlich mit einem Bruch quittieren.

@Dunraven
............Selbst bei einer Top Rute wie die Shimano Diaflash merkt man deutlich wieviel besser sie sich anfühlt wenn man von der 14m Rute die letzten 1-2 Teile weg läßt.............

Das ist ein wenig der Äpfel mit Birnen-Vergleich denn die Dia Flasch wurde als reine 12,5 m Rute konzipiert und erst später auf 14,00 m aufgerüstet daher ist es nur logisch das Du bei der kürzeren Rute ein besseres Balance-Gefühl hast, auch darfst Du dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Dia Flash inzwischen gut 20 Jahre auf dem Puckel hat. Keine Frage für ihre Zeit war die Dia Flash eine der Topruten überhaupt, ich weiß wovon ich spreche ich habe sie selbst gefischt, aber auf Grund der Materialentwicklung und Verbesserung ist sie nicht mehr mit den heutigen Topruten vergleichbar, sie ist für heutige Verhältnisse zu weich und auch nicht wirklich für den Einsatz von Gummizügen brauchbar. 
Die heutigen Ruten werden je nach Hersteller und Markt als reine 13,00 m oder 16,00 m Ruten (Carpodroms) entwickelt was sich dann auch in der Balance bemerkbar macht. 
Wenn Du eine auf 16,00 m konzipierte Rute mit 13,00 m fischt hast Du ein immer ein gefühltes besseres Balance-Gewicht wie bei einer auf 13,00 m konzipierten Rute, wenn Du die Ruten dann aber auswiegst kommt ein nahezu identisches Balance-Gewicht zu Tage *g*

Der Thread-Eröffner sucht eine neue/gebrauchte Stippe auch ich würde ihm in der heutigen Zeit zu einer 13,00 m Rute mit entsprechenden Zubehör raten aber die Entscheidung trifft er letztendlich selber.


----------



## Bentham (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> Es gibt keine doofen Fragen, es gibt immer nur fehlende Antworten*g*
> Spaß beiseite dann will ich mal versuchen die fehlenden Antworten zu liefern.
> 
> Mit "Kit" werden die ersten 2 bis 5 Teile einer "Pole / Kopfrute" bezeichnet.
> ...



Ok, vielen Dank! #6 Das hat mich schon länger beschäftigt.


----------



## Namenloser (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ich denke er hat eher eine alte Telestippe und keine Kopfrute und sucht auch wieder eine Telestippe. Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, Asche auf mein Haupt.
> Aber vielleicht erklärt er ja mal genau was er sucht und was er damit anfangen will. Will er Lang-Lang angeln oder verkürzt; will er auch über Kopf werfen oder, oder, oder???
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 

Lass mal gut sein heinz nie wieder ne tele 
ich such schon ne mehr teilige stippe zu stecken 
und ja das alte teil ist ne tele


----------



## Namenloser (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

hab endlich eine fall abgeschloßen


----------



## Dunraven (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Toll, aber nach den ganzen Post wäre es schön mehr Infos zu bekommen. Welche, warum wie macht sie sich in der Praxis, ect. Einer der evt. auch sowas sucht weiß jetzt ja auch nicht was es geworden ist und ob es passt.


----------



## Namenloser (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

daten gibts morgen und der praxistest muss ich gucken bei starken wind geh ich nicht stippen


----------



## koy1407 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

hallo Namenloser Kann Dir einen Tip geben:Fahre nach Hamm. ist nicht weit von Werne.Zu Jörg Möller Angelshop Caldenhoferweg Er ist 2. bei der WM  mit derManschaft geworden beim wettangeln. Ein sehr netter Typ  steht dir mit Rat und Tat zur seite .habe kopfruten für mein Enkel dort gekauft. bin sehr zufrieden.oder nach bremen zur messe.


----------



## koy1407 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

petry Namenloser fahre nach Hamm zu Jörg Möller Angel Shop Caldenhoferweg Super typ ist nicht weit von dir A2 Hamm ab erklärt Dir alles über Tele oder Kopfrute .War dieses Jahr WM mit der gruppe in Italien.


----------



## koy1407 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Hallo Namenloser. Fahre nach hamm. Zu Angel Shop Jörg Möller Caldenhoferweg  Super Typ Preise kann man drüber Reden hat alles über tele und Kopfrute. War dieses Jahr WM beim wettkamfa. mit der Gruppe in italien habe mir eine tele 7 m gekauft von sensas. bin damit sehr zufrieden.A2 abfahrt Hamm.


----------



## obmann (22. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Hallo verkaufe Kopfrute11,50 Meter Preis 100e.GrußObmann


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Stippe muss her*

Vielleicht solltest du dazu schreiben welche.|kopfkrat:m


----------

